# A Good Sign



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I've been keeping this under my hat because I hate disappointment. One of my pairs is on 5 eggs. Auzzie (WF Pearl) and Sheila (Cinnamon WF Pearl). They are due to start hatching on the 7th. I have taken a real hands off approach to this pair this time because last time they laid (4 eggs) I candled them and created an uproar that Sheila didn't like...enough that she got off her eggs. So all I have done is taken an occasional peek only when both were out of the box (a rare event). All the eggs went from looking kind of translucent to very opaque white. A good sign. Only time will tell at this point.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds promising!  Looking forward to seeing babies.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm hoping for the best but you never know!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

only a few more days we will no


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh goodluck sue!!! i hope they hatch and Sheila and Auzzie does us Aussies proud!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck Sue, hope to see some babies.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If I get any you will be the first to know.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

we better be!!!! or ur in big big trouble!!!! or worse...i'll hold out when its my turn!!! oh no i won't...thats an empty threat...wait im not supposed to say that!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You are so funny Kim...I love your train of thought style.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol.....im just a sucker for a baby tiel.....among other things.....nothing cuter in my opinion!!!! plus with my current predicament i have to live vicariously through my friends!!! plus even mikey knows i cat be mad about anything to do with birds.....i tell him he cant get anymore but he knows if he does i will just go all gooey for it lol....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Kim. I wish you guys could come here for a baby. I would really give you the pick of the litter! Besides this pair. I have Ditto and Dotti set up (no eggs yet) and I just set up Buddy and Harriet today.






Ditto and Dotti







Buddy and Harriet


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

there getting 1 of mine then latter on another one


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah more baby pictures, I hope they hatch.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I got another chance to peek at Auzzie and Sheila's eggs today and today it looked like three opaque white and two kind of translucent. So I'm predicting 3 out of 5 for this clutch. 3 more days to see if the first laid will hatch on time.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hey im always for more tiels  thats so awesome about more babies and the sentiment means alot to me!!! i think its just as well im not close!!! i mean how could u say no to this face??????? i cant wait to see how many hatch....im living my tiel breeding through you, allen and bea!!! i need more babies!!! hmm do u think its possible to have a bird addiction??


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I know it's not practical for you to come here for a baby. I think Allen felt a little threatened. Don't worry Allen they would have to come another 3000 miles. That's a bit of a drive for a baby. With gas prices the way they are it's on the impractical side.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

not threatened at all actually i,m going to give kim one for free


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if i lived closer i would take one as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would give you one too Allen!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

as i would give you one as well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the reason kim and mike are getting one for free it is a welcome to canada gift


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I have some news!! Now I expected the first baby on the 7th. I always count 21 days from the day the egg is laid to calculate my hatch date. This is the second time that my they have hatched in 19 days. maybe I'll start using 20 days to calculate my DOH. I did my morning rounds and Auzzie was out of the nest box (unusual) so I thought I would peek in on Sheila. I opened the box just a little and saw the classic half an egg with perfectly pecked little edges. I haven't had a chance to see the little peeper but I hope to soon. I'll keep you informed


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you better


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Auzzie and Sheila Hatched One Little Peeper*

The New Parents






Sheila (hard to tell but she's a Cinnamon Whiteface Pied)







Auzzie (WF Pearl)
I don't want to risk taking a picture yet. They have seed, regular pellets, Beans with soft pellets and of course fresh water. I haven't heard any feeding yet. She is a 2 year old hen so I think she has had a clutch before. She was in a colony breeding aviary. I'm trying not to worry about it but it's killing me not seeing little peeper yet. They were both in the box last time I was in the room. I have my camera ready. You can be sure I will be making several visits to the breeding room today! I hope the sound of babies gets the other two pairs laying. I can only be sure it is a whiteface as both parents are. Auzzie is a Pearl but I don't know if he has any splits. I tried to get info about his lineage but the lady I got him from didn't know anything. She got him from somebody else.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

OK! I just went in again (camera in hand) No pics yet.Auzzie was still in the box. So I sat down for a few and I heard feeding. Peeper sounds strong and sounds like he's being fed a lot...unless there are two!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I finally got a pic. This is all that I can see but I think it tells the story!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

it is a little far sue.....maybe if i pull the right face and my bottom lip trembles and i say but honeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy.....nah i still reckon he'll say no...im lucky i have a kind friend in you allen.....and a friend in both of you that understands my love of tiels!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no thats the thing on here we make friends on here for life and at times closer then some friends in our own city


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of the little guy. I have a pair on eggs and it is driving me crazy. Congrats!!!


----------

